# Recent Postings



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It appears that a number of people have a problem with each other and maybe a track or two. I don't have the time to try and figure out who or what is wrong. I would suggest that all involved take their discussion to email. If that can not be done by the parties involved and they continue to post their bitchfest here the only recourse I have is to ban those members that refuse to do so. I won't ask again.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Hank- thank you for removing the post... I am convinced you have nothing but the best intentions for our hobbies and this forum... We appreciate having the opportunity to meet with others here and talk slots and stuff. I think it's time to focus on the positives... -Marc (Jax, Florida)


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, I must have missed something during the post-holiday hangover period.


----------

